# chicote de cable tipo taller



## gabriela1

Hi again, 

I need to translate the above to English. I found ¨chicote¨ as whip or bullwhip but this sounds totally strange to me for this translation. 

The full sentence reads in Spanish:

¨Los artefactos para la iluminación se conectarán a la línea por medio de un chicote de cable tipo taller ...

thanks so much!!


----------



## po79

chicote se usa para cables de redes, las conexiones RJ45 y RJ11 por ejemplo. Pero hablando de iluminación lo llamaría "conectores enchufables" si se refiere a un método rápido de conexión de la luminaria a la línea eléctrica


----------



## gabriela1

Muchas gracias por tu contribución, pero necesito tener una idea de estos términos en inglés. A que se refieren cuando dicen ¨tipo taller¨?


----------



## po79

parece que es la terminología en Argentina para lo que en España llamamos "cable manguera", no sé si lo conoces. Son varios cables (de 2 a 5) envainados dentro de la misma cubierta, para facilitar montaje. y encaja con los conectores rápidos que te comentaba, no los montarías con cable unipolar. sigo buscando


----------



## 0scar

gabriela1 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> ¨Los artefactos para la iluminación se conectarán a la línea por medio de un chicote de cable tipo taller ...


 
Normalmente del artefacto  sobresale  unos 20 cm de cable con las puntas de cobre peladas, listo para ser conectado a la línea, a otros 20 cm preparados de similar manera. Esos 20 cm de cable es el *chicote*.

"*tipo taller"* es el cabre redondo común que consiste en 2 o 3 conductores envueltos en una vaina.
Es el que se usa para una extensión, que puede ser puesto sobre el piso y pisado.


----------



## gabriela1

Mil gracias por la ayuda a todos!!


----------



## po79

Hola oscar

¿el cable tipo taller puede ser uno que he visto "flat tps cable"?


----------



## 0scar

No se, pero el "tipo taller" no es "flat", es redondo.


----------



## gabriela1

Would coaxial cable be correct?


----------



## 0scar

No. El cable coaxial es como el que se usa para la TV por cable. Por fuera parecen lo mismo pero son cosas distintas.

Un cable "tipo taller" es como el que usa una aspiradora o un taladro. Es muy común.

Descubrí que se llama _power portable cord. _En este caso traducir como _power cord _es suficiente_._


----------

